# RMI und Thread



## delphiking1980 (17. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine aber lauffähige RMI Anwendung geschrieben nun möchte ich diese gerne in eine Andere Anwendung Integrieren und  starte diese dann beim Aufrufen meiner Main Anwendung da ich diesen RMI Server ja benötige, aber leider bleibt dann die Anwendung stehen.

Ich befürchte das der RMI Server meine Anwendung solange blockiert bis er beendet wurde.
Deshalb habe ich überlegt dieses als Thread zu starten aber da passiert auch nix anderes.

Mmh kennt sich jemand damit aus ?

Gruß,

Delphiking1980


----------



## fastjack (17. Okt 2011)

Diese Anwendung mußt Du auch in einem eigenen Thread starten, dann blockiert nix.


----------



## delphiking1980 (17. Okt 2011)

das mache ich ja, denn auf diese Lösung bin ich auch gekommen :


```
synchronized (this) {
				Thread t = new Thread(new Runnable() {

					@Override
					public void run() {
						runJarFile();
					}
				});
				t.start();
				try {
					t.sleep(5000);
				} catch (InterruptedException e) {
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
			}
```

Mehr mache ich nicht, dachte ich müsste da vieleicht noch ein. Klappt aber trotzdem nicht meine Anwendung bleibt stehen und wenn ich den Prozess java.exe im Taskmanager beende dann läuft sie weiter also muss da ja was sein.


----------



## tuxedo (18. Okt 2011)

Bei stehenbleibenden Anwendungen hilft in der Regel ein Debugger. Der sagt dir dann welcher Thread in welcher Codezeile rumdümpelt...

RMI hat an und für sich keine Probleme mit Threads.

- Alex


----------



## delphiking1980 (18. Okt 2011)

werde mal eine runde Debuggen mal sehen wo da raus komme.


----------

